# 01 Altima Idle goes up and down



## mikem76 (May 7, 2007)

I have an 01 Altima and I just started having a problem with the idle. It's ok most of the time, but every so often the idle will start going up and down continuously when I come to a stop, the problem comes and goes. I have replaced the spark plugs, cap & rotor, changed the oil, and radiator fluid. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what could be causing this problem?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

is the engine light on? Check for a leaky intake manifold gasket. Spray carb cleaner around it if the idle quiets down you have a leak. Bad news is unless you can DIY repair count on spending $500-600, most is labor


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

Have you had this car for a while or since it was new? My idle changes when the a/c is on and the compressor cycles. It will go from 600 to 1000 rpm as the compressor kicks on and off.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

True the idle will fluctuate with the AC compressor clutch engaging and dis engaging. But in his case, he mentioned that the idle jumps up and down when the car is at stop. So I would suspect there is an intake manifol leak.

Frank


----------



## mikem76 (May 7, 2007)

The check engine light is not on. I will spray some carb cleaner and see what happens. Thank you for your advise.


----------



## mikem76 (May 7, 2007)

I sprayed carb cleaner near the intake manifold and the the engine did not idle down. Is there any other suggestions?


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

Try and clean the throttle body.


----------

